# 2015 99 Cent Only Stores



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, I need pool noodles. There is one of these on the way to LadySherry's and we have a MNT on Saturday. Will have to make a stop. There are also two very cool big thrift stores close to it. Guess that means I will get an very early start on Saturday!

Thanks, GOS.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

99 CENT ONLY STORE has been expanding, still located primarily in the west and southwest. Here's a link to their store locator to see if you have one in your area: http://99only.com/stores/

They get some great stuff in for halloween each year. Similar to DOLLAR TREE and they carry some of the same stuff but they do get in a lot of unique to them merchandise which is very popular. If you aren't familiar with halloween shopping there here's a link to last year (one of several years of threads from them):

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-only-stores.html?highlight=99+Cent+Only+2014


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Apart from the stone border edging for my castle turrets, I saw these bling lanyards and keychains and thought they might make a nice prize for some of the girls (they are always the hardest for me to find things for). They actually are very nice quality with a soft black fabric backing. The photo isn't doing these justice. Nice and sparkly square crystals and even come in Halloween colors of Black, Purple and Orange! Thought they would at least be a useful trinket. While I was there two other people picked up a few too. Think I got a representation of all of the colors with the exception of a multicolored one.










In the event I get around to creating my Bayou Band members for a funeral service at a cemetery, been keeping an eye out for cheap lightweight musical instruments. I'll make the drum myself but the other instruments figured I pick up. Liked this trumpet and hoping some metallic gold plastic spray paint will turn it into something decent for my setup.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Stuff costs more than 99 Cents at the 99 Cent only store? That's tragic! There's tons of stores out there that call themselves dollar stores, but only the 99 Cent Only Store and the Dollar Tree held the line to nothing being more than a dollar. I am truly saddened to see that has happened.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I love Dollar Stores. We have a Dollar Tree near home. There are a lot of cheap things that can be made into cool stuff, or used to make cool stuff. I get my poster board there to make hat patterns on. I've used bowls, baskets and other containers as mold for plaster, Great Stuff spray foam and other things. They have little fake birds like you would find in a floral display or on a hat that I'm trying to think of something to do with.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just so people know, the 99 Cent Only Stores are unique unto themselves. Separate company by that name and unfortunately for some only located on the west coast and southwest to Texas. And yes, this past year the 99 Cent Store announced they would still continue to carry the vast majority of their products at 99 cents but were adding items that ranged a bit more. Kind of a bummer in that you now need to check the packaging a bit more. Actually I think they needed to stay competitive in this price range with Target's $1-3 bin area and even DT*. The way I look at it is 99 Cent Only Stores get in some really great halloween items and I'd rather have the option of buying a cool item for a bit more than not have them carry them. *Dollar Tree BTW has a separate company they call "Deals" and that store carries things at above the $1 price (both are listed on the DT website BTW and some items can be ordered from them as well).


OK back to what I've seen in the store last trip in that spoke Halloween to me:

Great black rubber gloves (1.49) for a Mad Scientist prop or maybe a aproned Chop Shop butcher. Their pretty long.










And maybe for halloween party swag or ToT gift or prize, one of these puzzles from Game of Thrones or Walking Dead:











BTW Dollar Tree has super hero puzzles for some variety.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I cannot wait to see what they bring out this year! We bought some awesome light up canvas photos last year for $1.99 each I think. They pretty much sold out of all stores in less than a month of getting them in.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We don't have one of these stores, but someone on here picked up extra canvas photos and sold them and shipped them to me. Was so happy to get them!!!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> We don't have one of these stores, but someone on here picked up extra canvas photos and sold them and shipped them to me. Was so happy to get them!!!


I think that might have been me. Glad I could help, but as I recall shipping was ridiculously expensive for what they were.

It would be nice if they add some different styles of them this year. The things the store carries are definitely different than similar stores, and it's always fun to see what they're going to get in.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

I checked a location tonight and nada! By this time last year they had part of it out, including the light up canvas photos. We even visit the location that tends to put Halloween out early. Maybe next time.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

*2015 99 Cents Only stores*

Stopped in at a 99 Cents Only store, and discovered an aisle of Halloween already. A lot of it was stuff they had last year, but there were a few new items. But I think that they're still in the process of setting up everything. Here's some pictures


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm posting from my phone so forgive me if the photos come out oddly


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

A few more. They have continued with the stratified pricing. The 3d blacklight vacuform posters in the first post were 199 for instance


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

They've got such neat stuff! I wish Dollar Trees would stock their items


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Is the skull mask w the arm $1.99?!!
I can't remember the exact price but I bought one last year at michaels for around $12 ... Even w a coupon it wouldn't be $1.99! Really cool stuff definitely wish we had that store here!!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh neato neato! Cool looking ghouls...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Spookybella977 said:


> Is the skull mask w the arm $1.99?!!
> I can't remember the exact price but I bought one last year at michaels for around $12 ... Even w a coupon it wouldn't be $1.99! Really cool stuff definitely wish we had that store here!!!


I know....I wanted that mask so bad last year but didn't want to pay Micheals price and now it's out there for that cheap makes me cry


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Stopped in at a 99 Cents Only store, and discovered an aisle of Halloween already. A lot of it was stuff they had last year, but there were a few new items. But I think that they're still in the process of setting up everything. Here's some pictures


hey Monster, I am still waiting for my 99 to get stuff in, by any chance did the one you went to, have the rats from last year ? I am hoping so, I want to get more if mine gets them


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

It didn't have the rats from last year but not everything was set up yet. They might still be coming. Didn't check the price on the skull masks, but I didn't see anything that was over $1.99. I'm actually a fan of the store policy straying from strictly 99 cent items, since it lets them offer a wider selection of stuff, all still relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

That skull mask with the arm is simply gorgeous. I wish we could get that kind of quality stuff over here in the UK in our pound shops.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

The skeleton and witch masks are either $12.99 or $14.99 at Michael's this year. I wish I had a .99 cent store too. After seeing how cheap some stuff is at stores like that, it makes me not want to pay full price for anything lol


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

this year sucks with the Dollar Tree as far as them putting stuff out like the 3 previous years. nothing at mine today I asked they said oh maybe a month or so ! I thought wow, I looked back at my facebook page, today, back to last year and it was last year by this time they had rats out, some glitter pumpkins, bats and some shelf sitters. so far this year nada ! I hope they are wrong though about not getting it in for a month


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I just noticed that GOS started a 99 Cents Only store thread earlier in the year, maybe that thread can be merged with this one. I went back to the store today and they had more out, though it was still a work in progress. To answer some questions in this thread, the large rats are back for $1.99. The skeleton masquerade masks being sold for $14 at Michaels are bring sold here for $1.99. I also found some new stuff, including a nice quality plastic owl, and some rubber cutoff arms and feet. The paint job leaves a little to be desired, but they're nicer than the usual plastic dollar store limbs, and much cheaper than the rubber limbs being sold at spirit. I'm attaching some pictures - posting from my phone again, so forgive me if the pictures come out oddly.


----------



## ice456789 (Sep 10, 2013)

OMG I need those arms!!! I don't have that store where I live though.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

That sucks I bought one of those skeleton masks last year for 12.99 ugh.

~Tiff


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

just_Tim said:


> this year sucks with the Dollar Tree as far as them putting stuff out like the 3 previous years. nothing at mine today I asked they said oh maybe a month or so ! I thought wow, I looked back at my facebook page, today, back to last year and it was last year by this time they had rats out, some glitter pumpkins, bats and some shelf sitters. so far this year nada ! I hope they are wrong though about not getting it in for a month


99 Cent Only is the name of a store.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

No Halloween yet, but I found this today at the 99-Cent Only Store. It is a plastic, 13" tall mirror with a hanger on the back of it. I thought it might go good in a grouping of framed spooky portraits or something.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

^ Ohh i haven't seen these in black. I have a hot pink and a white. I would so much rather have black!


----------



## corby (May 11, 2014)

Stopped by a 99 Cent store today and found 1 end cap with Halloween candy and some fall scented air fresheners. All the 4th of July and summer items are on sale, 2 for 1. Must be clearing out shelf space for Halloween & Fall. Disappointed, but not unexpected as this store normally has Halloween out after Labor Day. 
But, on my way out, I saw 2 cardboard bins (the type that hold watermelons in the produce section) full of Halloween items with a sign that all items $1.99. On closer inspection, I found it was all the left over Rite Aid items. Everything was just tossed into these bins. Costumes, masks, makup, ceramic plates, glass jars, spider webs, pumpkin carving patterns, etc. If it was on the shelf at Rite Aid for Halloween or Fall decor, it was in the bins. I had to do some digging and untangling, but found a crow that have the red eyes that light up (originally $14.99) and couple of the grey plastic candelabras with skulls and led candles (originally $9.99). The crow is working with the original batteries. Both of the candelabras have corrosion in the battery compartment, as the original batteries were rotting. I managed to get 1 of the candelabras to work with a cleaning of the corrosion and fresh batteries. The 2nd candelabra may be a lost cause. 

Not exactly what I expected when I went into the store today, but I'll take it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Paint It Black said:


> No Halloween yet, but I found this today at the 99-Cent Only Store. It is a plastic, 13" tall mirror with a hanger on the back of it. I thought it might go good in a grouping of framed spooky portraits or something.


Lucky! I paid $5 for one that I'll have to paint black, at Five Below. Was this a higher price point than 99 cents? I miss this store so bad. They need to come here!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The mirror was just $ .99, LairMistress.


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

Screaming Demons said:


> 99 Cent Only is the name of a store.


I know, i have only been shopping there for several years =-) was posting early in the morning, thought I was in the Dollar Tree thread. it happens.....


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

just_Tim said:


> I know, i have only been shopping there for several years =-) was posting early in the morning, thought I was in the Dollar Tree thread. it happens.....


Serves you right for posting before at least two full pots of coffee.


----------



## Chelsiestein (Jun 27, 2014)

So far, I have been to two locations that have these big dumpy boxes filled with items from last year mixed with Rite Aid Halloween items. I was joking with my husband last night saying "Could you imagine if they stop having a whole aisle and reduce it to this??"


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a love-hate relationship with dump bins. Finding something awesome in them is great, but there is usually soooo much useless (to me) stuff to go through, first. I'd dive into these, though!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Do we still have two 99 Cents Only threads? The search engine is only pulling this one up. Do we have more photos yet? I'm having withdrawls, not having a store near me.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Some stuff I saw tonight--
and the icing on the cake was that even though there were many items marked at more than 99C, *all* of the Halloween was 99C. 



















the skulls were silver glitter, wrapped in black lace, and have a color-changing LED in it. Would be good if glam-goth is your style, pretty good-sized: 









The snakes were so cool:


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

more--


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

More--

Skelly bird in black. Not bad for a buck. 
















The fingernails light up amber and flicker. I turned one on for the pic: 








JOL string lights, and those LED light strands they had last year with spiders in purple, and I think skeleton hands in green. I didn't look too closely.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

yet more--

*lots* of nice Venetian-style masks. The ones on the far right remind me of something but I just can't place it--the original Clash of the Titans?


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

more--


































The skulls in the packages are those skull-shooter holders.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

More--

Some of the brooms had tulle instead of metallic ribbon strands as the bristles. They looked nicer in real-time than in the pic:


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

more--
lots of different sizes and...ummm..._subspecies_ of spiders : Some are those wired ones. 









New LED canvases this year! 4 different designs--for a dollar each, gotta love it. I am now officially out of wall space. I have not tested them out yet to see how they look lit up. Above them are throw pillows. 

















Now I've mixed myself up and it's been a looong day.... Apologies if I double posted any pix....


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you! I just went on a mental shopping spree.  Man, I wish that there was one of these stores within driving distance for me.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh man, I need some of those big rats ( they are 6.99 at my Party City) and a few of the arms and legs....of course I would have to drive half a day just to get near one of these stores, figures. I've been looking for the rats for 2 years.


----------



## JackTheHaunter (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi everyone! I went to my local 99 Cents Only here in Southern California and they all the Halloween stuff for 99 cents, not just the stuff in the Rite Aide bins either, even the 1.99 props were just 99 cents. Got some severed rubber arms, mummy hands, nice Rite Aide skull masks, 3 feet long hanging reapers, foam skull with hair, a severed hand that lights up like a candelabra for only 99 cents each!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm wondering if anyone knows what these heads on the upper shelf are like. Are they lightweight, latex and foam, maybe? Or are they heavy, like resin? Is there a full-on picture of them? Normally, it's not something that I'd necessarily buy, but I'm thinking that if they're lightweight, they'd make great heads for future Shiatsu grave busters.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw those zombie heads tonight Lair Mistress. They're made of plaster, just like the pirate skulls. The one downside though is that they are slightly smaller than lifesize. Okay for a decoration by itself, but might look odd if you're trying to build a lifesize figure around it.

The plastic cat and the snakes are both very nice quality. And my store was 99 cents for everything also, even if it was marked at 1.29, 1.49 or 1.99.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great stuff!!!! Wish we had a store here! Thanks for all the pics V!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

TheMonsterSquad said:


> I saw those zombie heads tonight Lair Mistress. They're made of plaster, just like the pirate skulls. The one downside though is that they are slightly smaller than lifesize. Okay for a decoration by itself, but might look odd if you're trying to build a lifesize figure around it.
> 
> The plastic cat and the snakes are both very nice quality. And my store was 99 cents for everything also, even if it was marked at 1.29, 1.49 or 1.99.


Thank you! I was hoping for foam and latex, but that's asking a little much, I guess.  I'm glad to hear that the cats are nice quality. I have those on my wish list, too. 

I finally figured out that there is a store about 4 hours from me. Now the question is, do I want this stuff badly enough to travel that far, waste that much gas, and deal with Chicago traffic? I don't even know if the Chicago store has any of this stuff...or if it's located in a decent area, since I'd have to bring my kids with me for an 8+ hour trip.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK broke down this a.m. to check out a local 99 Cent Only Store. Since V's store in the bay area was clearly stocked from her photos, I hoped the trucks had reached mine. Mine was not finished at all, in fact no halloween candy out (which always goes out first usually). But there was quite a bit of halloween out on the shelves already. The cashier said they had started stocking last month but stopped when they couldn't locate the planogram. Interesting. Wonder what if anything got sold out before I got there. Saw the small white, gray and black plastic mice from last year on the shelf but no big sitting rats. 

Another interesting thing when I was at the cash register checking out, the cashier said that right now everything would ring up 99 cents (and did), just as others have mentioned in the thread. I asked him if it would continue to be that way, and he said he thought when new merchandise came in it would probably be priced at what was on the packaging. I got the impression that what was out on the floor was already in boxes in the back room, maybe a lot left over from last year or maybe delivered late last year or simply not opened and forgotten about. Really not sure but makes anything over 99 cents a bit more attractive now. Do inquire at your local store and keep the pricing in mind as you shop.

I took a ton of close up photos and just uploaded them to my album. There's 43 photos. If you guys would like me to post them to this thread instead of viewing in my album, please me know and I'll be happy to. Not sure what is easier for everyone and don't want to fill up the thread pages unnecessarily.

This store always seem to come out with great items each year and from what I could tell this year looks great too. Can't wait to see what else comes out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I also noticed they had the same style thin, flat, somewhat flexible yard arm stakes (in gray and flesh color...with yes, glitter on them...) that I've noticed on some of the hanging props this year. For example the ROSS bride has these hands. A new trend for props?


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I found some nice bottles shaped like skulls, with little corks that fit in the top. Really cool looking for a buck! Make nice presents for haunter friends.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I also noticed they had the same style thin, flat, somewhat flexible yard arm stakes (in gray and flesh color...with yes, glitter on them...) that I've noticed on some of the hanging props this year. For example the ROSS bride has these hands. A new trend for props?


O

Oh NO--not glitter? Are there sparkly zombie books/movies on the way, that I don't know about? My wish list from there keeps getting shorter and shorter. 

I'm shocked that those owls are 99 cents, if they're included in the Halloween pricing range. They look like the decoys that you can buy to deter pesky birds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> O
> 
> Oh NO--not glitter? Are there sparkly zombie books/movies on the way, that I don't know about? My wish list from there keeps getting shorter and shorter.
> 
> I'm shocked that those owls are 99 cents, if they're included in the Halloween pricing range. They look like the decoys that you can buy to deter pesky birds.



I love 99 Cent Only for halloween but what kind of respectable zombie would be doning body glitter makeup before going on his hunt for body parts?!  The trend I referred to in the above post I was thinking more along the lines of the thin hands not the glitter, but I do hope manufacturers are using up the last of their glitter inventory and skip this extra "expense" for props especially. I did pick up several of the flesh colored hands and will be giving these a good brushing and wash. I think either the dried up flesh ones or the gray ones make nice prop arms though.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

My store did not have half the stuff that I am seeing in photos here. So far, I am not very impressed - everything looks super cheap (cheaply made) to me this season. Lots of things were broken already. 

I will go back in a week or two and see if it improves.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

JackTheHaunter said:


> Hi everyone! I went to my local 99 Cents Only here in Southern California and they all the Halloween stuff for 99 cents, not just the stuff in the Rite Aide bins either, even the 1.99 props were just 99 cents. Got some severed rubber arms, mummy hands, nice Rite Aide skull masks, 3 feet long hanging reapers, foam skull with hair, a severed hand that lights up like a candelabra for only 99 cents each!


Mine is doing this too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So far my 99 Cent Only didn't have any RiteAid clearance items. Hope we get them. Found it funny though that right down from my 99Cent store is a RiteAid so wonder if that will preclude them from stocking that stuff here. Kind of would be giving RiteAid competition from their own stuff just a walk away and sure they wouldn't be too happy about that. Hope to get back to my store this coming week to see what they hopefully stocked over the weekend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought the owls looked nice in person. Hope they are restocking more. Doubt by the time I go back the two left on the rack when I was there will still be there. And am curious to see those snakes V had posted in her photos. Also the black skelly birds. Neither was on the shelves yet. Love to see a big close up photo of the snake if anyone has one. Assume it's static for a buck. Kind of reminds me of the Gemmy striking snake which I was thinking i could mix them up so the kids wouldn't know which snake might strike.

Wanted to say I liked the hanging skeleton angels _despite the fact the skulls fell off_ before they got into the cart. Thinking maybe they used the wrong kind of glue gun material on them or they just weren't set in well. Easy enough to remedy...but HeadsUp on them!!..yuck, yuck  Nice coloring and decent size. Contemplating a few of them hovering over a tombstone. I'd like to find some thin black wire that can be attached to the back of a tombstone and then bent forward and suspend the angels from them so they will be above and in front of the gravestone.

I'll take some photos of some of the items from my shopping trip including one of the 7-ft ghosts set up. The fabric looked decent in the package and I liked the whispy ghost shape... I just took it out of the package and it's not bad at all. The outer edge of its shape is bendable so it gives you some flexibilty. It's big, I'd say 6-7 feet without measuring. I'll see if I can set one of them up and grab a photo of it hanging. I'd recommend picking up this guy. Glad I took the chance on it.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I really need two of the giant hands. Is it sad that I'm considering an 8 hour drive for two 99 cent hands? I really ought to just make my own with a bunch of dry cleaning hangers, right?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This is the 7 ft Giant Hanging Ghost. Ran out of time to get a photo of the ghost set up outside, but here's the packaging and what the fabric looks like. Thinking maybe it's a nylon fabric of some sort. Has a certain stiffness to it so it won't fall totally limp. Definitely not a cheap, garbage-bag plastic material.

















I'll come back to post additional photos.

9/12 - This guy is tall to hang! Had to get creative for places to hook him on. He has a loop on the top of his head. There was only a slight breeze but grabbed a few photos showing his arms/body moving. The wind does catch his body. There is a shapeable, rolled edge to him that you position which goes from shoulder to shoulder and around his head. I have his shoulders spread kind of wide here to gather what little wind there was, but he doesn't have to look as broad shouldered as this. Anyway, photos from two locations to show off his arms and body fabric. He just came out of the package so pretty wrinkled. Depending on what kind of fabric he is made of he might be able to be ironed or steamed to give his "skin" a smoother surface.







































I think you can probably tell from the photos that there is a seam that runs under his chin. They paid a lot of detail to his construction given he is only a 1.99 (or 99 cents if you buy it before they go back to charging what's printed on the package). Think I even saw a label sewn on him.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lair Mistress, I may make a run this week to Dallas and will look for your hands. I don't remember seeing them in the 99 Cent store earlier. I know that I took pictures of some in At Home. I will check for you.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks, printersdevil, but I think that they'll be too big to ship inexpensively. I may just make some. 

These are the ones that I need. I want them to appear to hold our gate open, but be very visible (the large hands, not GITD arm stakes).


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> This is the 7 ft Giant Hanging Ghost. Ran out of time to get a photo of the ghost set up outside, but here's the packaging and what the fabric looks like. Thinking maybe it's a nylon fabric of some sort. Has a certain stiffness to it so it won't fall totally limp. Definitely not a cheap, garbage-bag plastic material.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up on these ghosts--I love them, & managed to find some locally. I have several I bought from Walgreens a few years ago for $5, and now these for a dollar each you can't wrong. Heck I want a whole army of them. They fluoresce under black light well. The trick is to shape them carefully along the wire that shapes the head and arms/shoulders, and you can modify the expression with sticky felt cutouts. They will get a bit frayed around the edges, but it's fine.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was glad to hear they glow well. Thanks for the tip on the sticky felt mouths. And I too would like a ghostly gaggle of them. So far have 3 and I was lucky to find the 3rd one on my second trip in hidden under a bunch of stuff on a bottom shelf. 

When I stopped in on Monday it was clear my store got demolished last weekend from halloween shoppers. I stopped in today hoping to find it restocked but no luck. Still haven't seen some of the stuff that your store has V. They've always been kind of late setting up but geez this is already mid-September.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Morning stop at my local store. Man, still lots of empty shelf space but I did see some new things on the shelf and new for this year best I can tell. Hey guys it's almost October!! Time to stock those shelves already. Good thing to mention is that prices were still 99 cents on all halloween despite package pricing.
































Time for some photo updating from my store. Still nothing like the variety that -V- has in her store and we're both in the bay area. 

















These treat boxes in black plastic were in two versions, red eyes and plain texture or no eye color and texturized coffin.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some more party type items:
















Sign says it all!









Nice if you are doing a Monsters Inc kind of theme


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some Costume items
















Lots of new hats. Picked up the veiled headdress for my snake charmer prop. Also grabbed the old vintage type hat to go along with the Peeping Thomas prop I bought from Victorian Trading Company.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are doing an Egyptian mummy/tomb theme, in addition to the veiled headdress above, how about some of these items:

























More shelving photos









































I saw two versions of the biggie rats in my store. The version from last year which is kind of more menacing and the big fat rat with the whitish ears in the picture 4 up from here. The black kittens were cute and make a nice companion to the other black latex cats out there with green eyes. The black skelly bird's mouth is positionable. The snakes in my store had 2 different paint jobs. The mummy hands fabric comes in two colors.

I only wonder what else is suppose to be going up on the shelves?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

GoS , thanks for the pics !! are those cats and snakes .99 cents? wth, why aren't these stores on the east coast ! I think I would go crazy in there buying multiples of things I really don't need. On second thought I guess it's better there isn't a store here....
Ok, I can't see a difference in the rats, I didn't see the white on the ears until you pointed it out, I don't see the ones from last year, are they the same size?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Right now all the halloween items are 99 Cents regardless of their package pricing. Told by cashier that may change but they don't know when. They have signage all over (on shelves and hanging from ceiling) that Halloween is just 99 cents.

Here's a photo of the rat that was also carried last year. I'll call him "Vicious". And I blew up the photo of "White Ears" so you can see him better. White Ears is kind of fat and pudgy with a bigger belly. He does have teeth as I recall but they aren't painted, his coat is smooth and not textured like Vicious.

























Forgot to post a photo of their miscellaneous Creepy Critters with scorpions, flies, spiders and ants.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

What states are these stores located in?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Not very many! NV, CA, and TX for sure. According to their store locator on their website, there's one in Chicago, IL. Next closest to me is Denver, CO.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Not very many! NV, CA, and TX for sure. According to their store locator on their website, there's one in Chicago, IL. Next closest to me is Denver, CO.



Lair, I think you are thinking of another store. The more than 350 99 Cent Only Stores are in CA, NV, TX and AZ only. Their newest stores opened this past July in Bullhead City, AZ and in Tracy, CA.

Here's their website to check for store locations: http://99only.com/99about/#about


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Lair, I think you are thinking of another store. The more than 350 99 Cent Only Stores are in CA, NV, TX and AZ only. Their newest stores opened this past July in Bullhead City, AZ and in Tracy, CA.
> 
> Here's their website to check for store locations: http://99only.com/99about/#about


No, that's the one that I was thinking of, but having Googled it myself, I see that the listings for "99 Cents Only Store Chicago, IL" produce other dollar stores, not this particular one. I did think that someone said that there was one newly opened in Denver, but maybe I'm mistaken on that one. Rats! I was hoping that they were finally starting to branch out. I hate not being near one anymore.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> No, that's the one that I was thinking of, but having Googled it myself, I see that the listings for "99 Cents Only Store Chicago, IL" produce other dollar stores, not this particular one. I did think that someone said that there was one newly opened in Denver, but maybe I'm mistaken on that one. Rats! I was hoping that they were finally starting to branch out. I hate not being near one anymore.


Yeah it sucks ! It looks soooo much better than Dollar Tree. I can't these stores that are only in one portion of the country, they would make so much more money if they branched out a little. It would take me more than half a day to get to these places , so obviously it's not going to happen.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A trip back in today was rewarded with seeing most of the shelves now stocked. 
































More photos and closeups of items for some that have asked for them. Starting off with the flying creatures. I bought a bunch of the crows last year. They are a great size and being plastic can stay outside. Come with a yard stake as well for placement in your yard (or you can add a foam block inside your rain gutter and stick the staked birds in there).

















The owls are 1/2 props for wall mounting or standing. Nice thing about being 1/2 props is that they stack nicely for storage.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

What a brilliant store!  I wish our 99p stores in the UK had such great stuff in them instead of just tat.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The body parts. BTW the hands and legs are more of a soft plastic with some give. Lightweight.

























While most of the above props are more life-size, I felt these were more child-sized.









The Rats. The smaller white, black and gray on top shelf. A close up of "White Ears" biggie rat. See previously posted "Vicious" biggie rat on Page 8 for the other variation on the larger sized sitting ones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dry brushed Foam Wall Plaques. In addition to the skeleton ones I posted photos of previously, today I saw these. They are nice to add to columns, signs, tombstones etc. for some image relief.
































Last item to post from my trip. The lab flasks. Glad they were restocked after being sold out.









I have not yet seen a restocking of the white hanging ghosts that I previously posted photos of. Those are really cool and one can never have enough ghosts, especially if you hang them outside early and they get exposed to the elements for weeks.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

THe one I went to didn't have the owls. Those are great. I hope I get back that direction before they are all gone.

The aisles were packed with boxes and shelves not full so I know there was lots to come. I wish it was not an hours drive for me.

They also had some awesome pet HAlloween costumes. I found an adorable wizard one for one of my dogs. It fits on like a harness and has a wizard that sits on his back. I wanted one of the witch ones, but needed a medium and all they had was large and small.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Some additional stocking was done of things I hadn't seen yet. And some restocking of a few items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Partyware glasses
























This year's assortment of table centerpieces. My favorite this year is the Hospital/Zombie one. Reminds me of Stephen King's Kingdom Hospital building LOL.
























Lots of halloween candy out, the Peanuts Movie variety caught my eye.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can order case lots? I know Dollar Tree does but I can't find anything on this store's website. I asked a couple of employees if they thought they were going to be restocking or if I can order but they didn't know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> Does anyone know if you can order case lots? I know Dollar Tree does but I can't find anything on this store's website. I asked a couple of employees if they thought they were going to be restocking or if I can order but they didn't know.



I don't think so as I've never seen anything like that. Dollar Tree has a catalog that comes out and is set up to sell items in bulk and now in smaller quantities but 99 Cent Only doesn't even show what they are carrying except in the ads for the week. You can always go to Customer Relations on their website and they have a phone number there you can call and ask. It would be nice if they did this for at least the halloween or holiday merchandise and ship it to the stores where you can pick up (bulk for people doing parties for halloween, 4th of July etc.). But my guess is they are simply not set up to do this.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I want some more of those 3D vacuform plastic faces. I bought a few when I first saw them, not really knowing what I was going to do with them. Now I see they would be perfect for the 3D blacklight haunt I want to do one of these years. And I'd like to get them now while they're only a dollar. I think they will be one of those things that has a higher regular price.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I went into one of my local stores today and was shocked to see that all Halloween stuff was buy one get one free! Not only that but everything is still priced at 99 cents. I don't know if this sale is good at all stores but it's worth checking out. I got two huge armfuls of stuff for $14.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Saw the same at our store Screaming Demons. They were even restocking the shelves with more decor. They have some of the LED pictures too - looked good so picked up two at the price of one


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Screaming Demons said:


> I want some more of those 3D vacuform plastic faces. I bought a few when I first saw them, not really knowing what I was going to do with them. Now I see they would be perfect for the 3D blacklight haunt I want to do one of these years. And I'd like to get them now while they're only a dollar. I think they will be one of those things that has a higher regular price.


I loved those, too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in this a.m. after reading about the 2 for 1 sale; and while still a lot there, they didn't have the the fluorescent 3D pictures. Only saw those once and then gone. I saw some items that were from the last 2 years like the red and smoky gray flasks and figured they finally found an old box sitting in the back room and got it out. The sales clerk said they had restocked the crows yesterday and was hoping to grab a few more but those were all gone too. Picked up a bunch of the GID cockroaches, two cool women's black hats that I don't remember from before, several more of the vacuform black vintage framed mirrors, and a remastered DVD collection of old horror movies some of which I recall from when I was a kid and think will be fun to rewatch. The mirrors and DVD I don't think fell under the 2 for 1 pricing but my receipt said I saved $8 so did pretty well. Thanks guys for the heads up on the sale.

I sure hope this deep discounting on halloween doesn't mean they are clearing everything out and won't stock anything next year. THAT would be a shame as I think they get in really nice quality items for halloween.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If anyone finds a wizard costume for pets in an XL, I would love one. I was so happy to find this costume for my dog Hank, but I really need an XL and could only find a Large.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know if this is true at most stores or just my two, but they are almost sold out. They were still restocking last Saturday but it was selling faster than they could put it out. Two weeks before Halloween and they had already shrunk the section. Today they were down to half an aisle, with no signs of restocking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

As mentioned by Skelly215 in a thread started last night, the 99 CENT ONLY STORE is having a huge clearance on Halloween items. 9 items for 99 Cents. It was hard not to resist going into my store at lunch and sure enough it was true! 

Apart from $1 worth of left over halloween (9 items: a severed arm, 4 flasks, a vintage lady skeleton brooch, and 3 mouse nose masks), I bought 2 pairs of these:










What does this have to do with halloween? Can we say 2 python snakes or 1 big long python from each pair!....with plenty of stretch for what got eaten!! Plan to add a snake head to them. Probably make it to go in my carnival SnakeLady side show exhibit.

Using the mouse nose masks I was thinking I'd work them into a heating register or wired screened drain sewer cover, letting ToTers think that there was a much larger rat behind the nose they can see. Wish they would have had more of the severed arms or legs left (did last visit in) but guess they got wiped out of them. With the exception of the severed arm I found buried under something, the only legs were little kid-sized bandaged feet -- not something I would want to use in my haunt. Over all I thought it was a good year finding some cool things at 99 CENT ONLY.



Update: love the tights. They are very stretchy and decent weight. So far haven't had them snag as I inserted a skull and then a rat. Here's a photo of a large rat inside one of the legs of the tights.  I'm not finding these on the No Nonsense website any more so believe they are a closeout item. No Nonsense also makes a capri legging that's a python pattern and I do still find that on their site. I think the tights though will probably offer the most stretch for this kind of thing. Just an idea if you are thinking about DIY snakes for your haunt.










And around the snake are Crazy Bonez skeleton rats that have been regurgitated. Believe that's what they do....BlueFrog??


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Man I gotta find one these joints by next year!


----------

